# UPS (Uninterruptible_power_supply) and UPS battery Buying Advice? Help Digitians!!!



## RajivKumar123456 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi all!
I have a Wipro emerge UPS (300Watt) (Model: WeP BNT 500-A) (it has two outputs, one for the PC & second for the monitor) , which came with my PC (Pentium-4) (Model: LG MyPC), which I bought few years back. Now it's gone crazy. It doesn't provide enough battery backup. Whenever there's a power-cut, backup is around only few seconds, so it's almost impossible to save data & properly shutdown the PC. What may be the reason? Is it battery issue or something else?
Pictures of my UPS (Got them by googling-
*images.naaptol.com/usr/local/csp/staticContent/EnlgImg250x250/computer-cpmponent-WeP500VA-1.jpg
*whitesindia.com/shoppe/images/wep500va.jpg

(1) If it's the battery problem, where can I get the battery replaced? At any "battery-wallah" shop or somewhere else?
(2) How much would be the cost of the battery in my case?
(3) Of which company & rating battery should I buy? Can I buy battery from APC (I prefer APC But if there is better option tell me plz.) OR I have to go for wipro?
(4) Can I go for the higher rating of battery (At backside of my UPS is written "300W" I don't know about AV rating, I think it should be 500VA).
(5) Soon I am going to upgrade the DDR-1 RAM to at-least one GB OR at-most two GB. Do they draw the more power? & will it affect the UPS? (AT top of the SMPS (Power Unit) is printed "200W")
(6) What is the battery rating, model etc. of my WeP UPS? (I don't have manual etc.) (If anyone else has the same UPS plz. help)

If I go for a new UPS (I prefer APC But if there is better option tell me plz.):

(1) Which Model (& of what rating) should I buy? would 500VA-600VA be enough OR at-least 1KVA?
(2) What is the starting price for "online UPSes"?, since I've heard that they are better than their offline counterparts but are very expensive too. So what should I choose online OR offline?
(3) Do cheap "offline" UPSes provide the option to connect to PC via USB etc. to automatically shutdown the PC whenever there is not enough power?
(4) Do cheap offline UPSes have "AVR (automatic voltage regulator)", surge protection, EMI/RFI suppression, Telephone / Modem Surge Protection etc.
(5) If I go for a new UPS would I have to buy new power cables, cause my current UPS has IEC connector (IEC connector - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) variation so I have two cables (one to connect with the PC & the other one to connect with the my CRT monitor) which have C13 (IEC connector - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) at one end (to connect to PC & monitor) and C14 at another end (to connect with the UPS), So my UPS has C13 output socket not the Indian standard socket but most of the UPSes available in market have Indian standard output sockets. [My output sockets look like this File:UPSRearView.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia this picture has three sockets but mine has two.]

Here is another question though Not related with this but concerned with this issue:

(1) Is there any software which can show the power consumption in WATTs of the PC in real time? in BIOS I can only know about volts but can't understand it, So I need a solution to calculate the power consumption in WATTs, cause at different times we use different peripherals running like- CD burner while burning a disc.

Please reply my queries in details, thanks.


----------



## RajivKumar123456 (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: UPS (Uninterruptible_power_supply) and UPS battery Buying Advice? Help Digitians!*

No replies yet! please reply somebody.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: UPS (Uninterruptible_power_supply) and UPS battery Buying Advice? Help Digitians!*

hi rajiv 
check out apc 650VA@3k ups
at deltapages.com
if you find a better deal be sure to PM me..
you can also check out Microtec 800VA i dont have the price


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: UPS (Uninterruptible_power_supply) and UPS battery Buying Advice? Help Digitians!*

Dude, open the UPS and fit an Exide battery inside. Buy Exide battery from an Exide showroom *only*
I have earlier purchased batteries from Exide vendors (not the showroom) and had to replace the battery thrice because both went non-functional.
Finally the third time, I bought from Exide showroom, its working fine till now. About six months after the change.


----------



## RajivKumar123456 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: UPS (Uninterruptible_power_supply) and UPS battery Buying Advice? Help Digitians!*



funkysourav said:


> hi rajiv
> check out apc 650VA@3k ups
> at deltapages.com
> if you find a better deal be sure to PM me..
> you can also check out Microtec 800VA i dont have the price



*@funkysourav, Thanks bro* 
*Could you please tell me the model & price of the UPS you're using? & it's battery performance?*



The Unknown said:


> Dude, open the UPS and fit an Exide battery inside. Buy Exide battery from an Exide showroom only
> I have earlier purchased batteries from Exide vendors (not the showroom) and had to replace the battery thrice because both went non-functional.
> Finally the third time, I bought from Exide showroom, its working fine till now. About six months after the change.



*@The Unknown, Thanks bro,*
But most of the people complaint about *Exide *batteries.
*By-the-way Could you also please tell me the model & price of the UPS you're using?  & it's battery performance? *


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: UPS (Uninterruptible_power_supply) and UPS battery Buying Advice? Help Digitians!*

^^, Even I was unsatisfied with Exide battery I bought from a broker. I bought another one from the official showroom and its working fine till now as I said in my previous post.


----------



## sude (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: UPS (Uninterruptible_power_supply) and UPS battery Buying Advice? Help Digitians!*

Hi even I am thinking of buying UPS batteries.. I have a local made dual battery UPS, which has dried out of battery jiuce...

Can anyone tell the individual battery price??

Thanks.. SUDE


----------

